# Rodando en donde ni es desierto, ni hay leones



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Hola a todos,

Ya tengo mas de un año rodando en el desierto de los leones, casi siempre los domingos y casi siempre la misma rutita, y desde hace como mes y medio se me ocurrió comenzar a "hermosear" el trayecto, con mi version piñatera de lo que los gringos llaman "technical trail features" jaja. Así que corrí a comprar una pala portatil marca coleman, de esas que venden en walmart -y caben perfecto en un camelback- y empecé a hacer "cosas" que a la siguiente semana estan ahi para mi uso y disfrute (y de acuerdo a las evidencias, creo que para el uso y difrute de mas de uno).

Hasta ahora la cuenta va en un micropuente de madera, 2 rampas y la semana pasada le acomodé tierra a 3 troncos con el proposito de no tener que bajarse para cruzarlos.

Les dejo unas fotos que tomé, precisamente del micropuente y de las "labores" en los mencionados troncos. Seguro alguien ubica o ha visto esa vereda, asi que si se han preguntado quien es el que se pone a palear tierra, pues soy yo  ahh! y tambien mi compañero de rodadas, que es quien sale en la foto dandole a la pala.

Poco a poco iré poniendo mas fotos, por lo pronto voy a seguir con mi pala, y cuando se acaben las opciones, tal vez (y solo tal vez) me tome la molestia de cargar un serrucho, clavos y un martillo, pero no prometo nada jeje.

Saludos


----------



## vocho77 (Apr 2, 2010)

Los felicito por su esfuerzo, acá en Xalapa hay un grupito que se dedica al Trail Building y en ocasiones los he acompañado, la verdad con pocas horas de trabajo se mejoran las rutas muchísimo, sigan así y espero algún día rodar por sus veredas.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Yo no ruedo por ahi, pero igual se agradece el esfuerzo y el tiempo para mejorar las veredas.

Felicidades!

Por otro lado, preparate para las criticas... no faltara algun purista que sea de la opinion de que estan haciendo el sendero demasiado facil y que los senderos deben permanecer como la naturaleza los hace... todas las opiniones son validas, supongo.


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Eso he pensado mi estimado Warp, pero en realidad el que no quiera usar la rampita para pasar el tronco, le puede sacar la vuelta y listo. Aunque sinceramente he visto a infinidad de ciclistas bajarse, cargar la bici para pasarlo y seguir, asi que "estadisticamente" hay mas gente que lo va a agradecer.


----------



## vocho77 (Apr 2, 2010)

Así es, acá lo que hacemos es dejar las dos opciones si es posible, el paso con obstáculo o "paso técnico" y el paso fácil para los que no quieren arriesgar.

El paso que decida tomar el rider va en correspondencia directa con la cantidad de producto de gallina que tenga cada quien. jaja


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

¿que vereda es? no reconozco el Tronco... es la bajada al convento?


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

No, es pasando el convento, pasas el estacionamiento y las ermitas, hay un tramo muy empinado seguido de uno mas leve que termina en un camino ancho, ahi tomas a la izquierda como hacia san miguel, y antes de llegar a donde guardan maquinaria hay una entradita a la derecha, camino angosto que esta delineado con un barandal de troncos, las fotos las tome en la veredita que parte de donde se terminan los barandales, y va a dar a cruz blanca. no se si me expliqué jaja. luego subo mas fotos para que se orienten.

saludos!


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

unas fotos de hoy...

el juguete nuevo









el primer brinco que arregle









la nueva adicion


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

se perfecto el lugar e pasado por ahi te felicito por hacer esto, ya que estas en estas ondas hay varios troncos que se han caido en algunos singles y te rompen el ritmo una hacha estaria bien (ja,ja), saludos.


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

se perfecto el lugar e pasado por ahi te felicito por hacer esto, ya que estas en estas ondas hay varios troncos que se han caido en algunos singles y te rompen el ritmo una hacha estaria bien (ja,ja), saludos.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

JackStephen said:


> unas fotos de hoy...


Excelente!!!

Chida la cleta... Y mas chido el salto.

Les quedo muy bien el arreglo. Especialmente ese en el que estas saltando que tiene paso libre, el salto y la bajadita por el tronco. Para todas las habilidades. :thumbsup:


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

gracias bruno y warp, aunque estoy comenzando modestamente, seguro veo un hacha en mi futuro, y porque no, una motosierra jaja.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Excelente!!!! qué padre que alguien se tome la molestia de hacer algo para mejorar las rutas!
Cuando quieras ayuda me dices ok?

saludos


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Por cierto, a propósito del nombre del tema, ¿alguien sabe por qué se llama Desierto de los Leones? pues no es desierto ni hay leones. 

gracias


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Psycho Marco said:


> Por cierto, a propósito del nombre del tema, ¿alguien sabe por qué se llama Desierto de los Leones? pues no es desierto ni hay leones.
> 
> gracias


De acuerdo a esto....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desierto_de_los_Leones_National_Park

Le llamaban desierto porque los monjes a sus residencias les llamaban desiertos (por aquello de que no habitaba nadie mas??? ), pero lo de Leones no se sabe bien.

Por cierto, el articulo menciona al MTB como si fuera algo malo??? :skep:


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Somos agentes erosivos y de modificacion del entorno, eso que ni que. Pero el artículo menciona "off path mtb" que es algo asi como no rodar dentro de los senderos que ya existen. Eso causa aun mas problemas de remoción de la capa orgánica del sueño, a veces se destruye la vegetación y se dejan marcas que son susceptibles a procesos erosivos.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

JackStephen said:


> Somos agentes erosivos y de modificacion del entorno, eso que ni que. Pero el artículo menciona "off path mtb" que es algo asi como no rodar dentro de los senderos que ya existen. Eso causa aun mas problemas de remoción de la capa orgánica del sueño, a veces se destruye la vegetación y se dejan marcas que son susceptibles a procesos erosivos.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Excelente comentario Jack :thumbsup:

Saludos

the last biker


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

JackStephen said:


> No, es pasando el convento, pasas el estacionamiento y las ermitas, hay un tramo muy empinado seguido de uno mas leve que termina en un camino ancho, ahi tomas a la izquierda como hacia san miguel, y antes de llegar a donde guardan maquinaria hay una entradita a la derecha, camino angosto que esta delineado con un barandal de troncos, las fotos las tome en la veredita que parte de donde se terminan los barandales, y va a dar a cruz blanca. no se si me expliqué jaja. luego subo mas fotos para que se orienten.
> 
> saludos!


Ya ubiqué, es el camino que te lleva hasta la barda y de allí baja a Cruz Blanca. Hace rato que no ruedo por allí, voy a buscar el salto!


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Otro brinquito, este está medio escondido muy cerca de las ermitas. Imagen sacada de video, por eso la calidad.
Este me ha costado trabajo dejarlo bien, y el detalle es que queda un arbol de frente, asi que hay que ponerse vivo para esquivarlo a tiempo.


----------



## lzcool (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey!!
Oigan, soy bien principiante y quiero saber si hay por allí en el desierto banda que le tenga paciencia a principiantes como yo.
Me encanta el MTB, pero si llevo mucho sin practicarlo, si saben de algún grupito de gente que me acepte, con todo gusto trato de reunirme por allá.
Yo vivo hacia Santa Rosa xochiac, por lo que me queda muy muy cerca, no sabía que había tanta gente que rodaba y hasta armaba caminos, WOW!!!
Saludos!!


----------



## gualas (Jan 5, 2012)

yo considero que el bosque hay que dejarlo como está. es una opinion personal.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

lzcool said:


> Hey!!
> Oigan, soy bien principiante y quiero saber si hay por allí en el desierto banda que le tenga paciencia a principiantes como yo.
> Me encanta el MTB, pero si llevo mucho sin practicarlo, si saben de algún grupito de gente que me acepte, con todo gusto trato de reunirme por allá.
> Yo vivo hacia Santa Rosa xochiac, por lo que me queda muy muy cerca, no sabía que había tanta gente que rodaba y hasta armaba caminos, WOW!!!
> Saludos!!


Este sábado a las 7:30 habrá una rodada para principiantes en el Desierto, saliendo del estacionamiento de la Venta, ese es el que está justo cuando pasas el puente de la autopista a la izquierda. 
Si vas, conocerás a mucha gente para que ruedes.



gualas said:


> yo considero que el bosque hay que dejarlo como está. es una opinion personal.


Jack no está modificando el bosque ni haciendo ningún impacto negativo, al contrario, está mejorando el entorno y haciéndolo más "amigable" para quienes vamos por ahí. :nono:


----------



## lzcool (Jun 30, 2011)

> Este sábado a las 7:30 habrá una rodada para principiantes en el Desierto, saliendo del estacionamiento de la Venta, ese es el que está justo cuando pasas el puente de la autopista a la izquierda.
> Si vas, conocerás a mucha gente para que ruedes.


Ah, muchísimas gracias!!
Que mala suerte que tengo un compromiso a las 9:30 am =(
Era una gran oportunidad :S
¿Si hay otra para principiantes y te enteras me podrías echar la mano y avisarme? Muchas gracias por la invitación


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

gualas, muy respetable tu opinion. En realidad como dice Psycho, no hago mas que acomodar troncos y tierra en lugares donde ya hay una vereda. No tumbo arboles, no abro veredas nuevas, solo aprovecho lo que hay para hacer los caminos un poco mas divertidos para los ciclistas. El día que gustes nos vemos en el desierto para mostrarte lo que hemos hecho, y tu lo juzgarás.


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

gualas, muy respetable tu opinion. En realidad como dice Psycho, no hago mas que acomodar troncos y tierra en lugares donde ya hay una vereda. No tumbo arboles, no abro veredas nuevas, solo aprovecho lo que hay para hacer los caminos un poco mas divertidos para los ciclistas. El día que gustes nos vemos en el desierto para mostrarte lo que hemos hecho, y tu lo juzgarás.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

lzcool said:


> Que mala suerte que tengo un compromiso a las 9:30 am =(
> Era una gran oportunidad :S
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

JackStephen said:


> gualas, muy respetable tu opinion. El día que gustes nos vemos en el desierto para mostrarte lo que hemos hecho, y tu lo juzgarás.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nada mas que para que gualas pueda venir a ver tu obra le va a salir un poco costoso , tendrá que brincar el charco para venir de Spain to here 

saludos
the last biker


----------



## electrobike (Feb 1, 2012)

interesante


----------



## pabloquintana (Mar 17, 2010)

JackStephen, you soy fiel usuario de tus rampitas. Me encantan! No se si has seguido haciendo más, pero hay unas nuevas bajando desde la calle ancha que va hacia El Pantano hacia las Ermitas. Están súper buenas por son de bajada y se agarran con velocidad. =D

Yo, si no ando la pala y todo para el trabajo ingenieril, sí dedico tiempo a quitar piedras, ramas y obstáculos que irrumpen el flow de la bajada. A veces a echar en el Camelbak botes o plásticos de la gente que no entiende que no hay que contaminar.

Al rato y me compro la palita de Wal-Mart para hacer las rampas un poco más largas para que el salto no sea tan abrupto, sino más gradual.

Felicidades por tu esfuerzo!

P


----------



## pabloquintana (Mar 17, 2010)

Una pregunta para los aficionados del Desierto de los Leones:

Hay manera de que te suban motorizado a San Miguel? Eso para hacer buenas bajadas sin la subida de dos horas. :madmax:

Hace unas semanas ví un Jeep con dos bicis por el camino ancho que pasa por Cruz Blanca :skep: WTF dije!

Bueno, a ver si alguien tiene alguna opción que no sea contaminando el hermoso Desierto y se conoce una vereda clandestina. 

P


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

si hay manera de entrar, subes por acopilco hasta cruz blanca y conectas a la brecha que va a san miguel. como? ni idea, pero asi me dijeron que se hace.


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

JackStephen said:


> si hay manera de entrar, subes por acopilco hasta cruz blanca y conectas a la brecha que va a san miguel. como? ni idea, pero asi me dijeron que se hace.


yo la verdad no me gustaria que alguien empezara a hacer algo como eso, porque aqui a diferencia del ajusco que pueden subir por la carretera y no por la montaña pues no hay bronca no los ves, pero imaginate en el desierto en los caminos anchos que generalmente los usas para subir que esten pasando trocas con bicis no me late le van a dar en la madre al desierto, ademas no creo que te dejen pasar los guardabosques, en el desierto si quieres bajar ganatela y pedalea.


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Coincido con Bruno, esa es mi filosofia, y la razon por la que no me hago downhillero. Se disfruta mas bajar lo que subiste con el sudor de tu frente (y de todo lo demas). Otra opción sería hablar con la gente que trabaja ahi, me ha tocado ver una camioneta de redilas con logos del DDF trepada en san miguel. Nada cuesta preguntarles cada cuando suben y ponerse de acuerdo. Ya sabes que con una leve feria para los chescos te hacen el favor.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Se respeta la idea de cada quien sin embargo en mi opinión hay espacio para todos los ciclistas y para todos los estilos , igual disfrutamos los que nos gusta subir o hacer largos recorridos que los Descenders que disfrutan bajando hechos la mocha y echando brincotes .

También hay que tomar en cuenta que algunas bicis que son muy específicas para descenso simplemente es imposible subir con ellas de tal forma que abuelita de batman se debe buscar la forma de trepar los cerros y dado que el funicular que sube en el DDLL todavía no lo inauguran , no queda mas que subir en algún vehículo motorizado , no pasa nada ...y si suben varios en una camioneta de redilas mucho mejor o sea ATM :thumbsup:

saludos.
the last biker


----------



## pabloquintana (Mar 17, 2010)

the last biker said:


> Se respeta la idea de cada quien sin embargo en mi opinión hay espacio para todos los ciclistas y para todos los estilos , igual disfrutamos los que nos gusta subir o hacer largos recorridos que los Descenders que disfrutan bajando hechos la mocha y echando brincotes .
> 
> También hay que tomar en cuenta que algunas bicis que son muy específicas para descenso simplemente es imposible subir con ellas de tal forma que abuelita de batman se debe buscar la forma de trepar los cerros y dado que el funicular que sube en el DDLL todavía no lo inauguran , no queda mas que subir en algún vehículo motorizado , no pasa nada ...y si suben varios en una camioneta de redilas mucho mejor o sea ATM :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Eso es ser inclusivo! :yesnod:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

JackStephen said:


> Otra opción sería hablar con la gente que trabaja ahi, me ha tocado ver una camioneta de redilas con logos del DDF trepada en san miguel. Nada cuesta preguntarles cada cuando suben y ponerse de acuerdo. Ya sabes que con una leve feria para los chescos te hacen el favor.


Aunque tambien soy de los que les gusta ganarse una bajada con el sudor de su frente, tambien he hecho un par de shuttles y la neta tambien es muy padre. Todos los estilos tienen lo suyo.

Yo creo que siempre y cuando se limite el acceso a un camioncito (como se hace normalmente en el Ajusco) y se delimite por donde sube y baja, no habria tos.

De hecho, hay un camino ancho que llega hasta las antenas ahi en San Miguel. Por principio de cuentas, ese es un camino para vehiculos, no singletrack. Hay otros varios que van hacia las torres de transmision, que tambien fueron pensados como caminos de servicio.

Mientras el acceso a vehiculos sea controlado (de preferencia limitado a solo una o dos unidades de redilas, como ya comentaron) y se mantenga sobre los caminos establecidos, yo creo que seria una buena idea.

Lo que si no se vale es el acceso indiscriminado a vehiculos y motos como en Chiluca que esta valiendo chorizo gracias a eso.

Otro punto a considerar es que el servicio de auxilio mas proximo es la Estacion de Bomberos de Cuajimalpa (que no esta precisamente cerca y el acceso no es facil), porque con los shuttles, inevitablemente vienen las caidas serias y la necesidad de evacuar gente de emergencia.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*todo bajo control jijiji*



Warp said:


> Otro punto a considerar es que el servicio de auxilio mas proximo es la Estacion de Bomberos de Cuajimalpa (que no esta precisamente cerca y el acceso no es facil), porque con los shuttles, i*nevitablemente vienen las caidas serias y la necesidad de evacuar gente de emergencia*.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Para eso ya sea el ciclista caído en el cumplimiento de su diversión , o algún acompañante deberá :

Tomar el nextel o cel u lo que sea y marcar el 911 e inmediatamente en un call center te contesta un experto conocedor de mtb ( bicis/ riesgo / zona ) y te da las primeras indicaciones , inmediatamente te envía un helicóptero con un piloto con experiencia en rescates y evacuaciones en Vietnam , Alaska y en Los Alpes , en el helico*c*tero viajan médicos, paramédicos y enfermeras/montañistas de muy buen ver ellas.... expertos todos en rescate alpino , traumatología y ortopedia , judo y karate , feng shui de bicis,y por aquello de las recochinas y malditas dudas también te envían previsoriamente un representante religioso por si las fly´s o flies , para que envíen a quien perdonara los pecados cometidos en su pecadora vida por el biker caído ....si .....en el cumplimiento de su diversión..es menester que al momento de llamar al 911 se indique la religión o creencia que práctica el caído en el cumplimiento de su diversión , en caso de no profesar creencia alguna entons no mandan a naiden , pos no tiene caso ...

Equipado al full el helicóktero sale inmediatamismo con todos los elementos dispuestos a dar atención médica de emergencia ,otra vez...... inmediatamismo y después de estabilizar y valorar al biker caído en cumplimiento de su diversión, lo trasladarán vía Cocochopper al ER del hospital de primer nivel mas cercano y que cuente con todos los servicios , instalaciones y personal para atender estos casos, el biker por lo que menos se debe preocupar es por su salud ya que estará bajo los mejores cuidados de manos expertas y tampoco se debe preocupar por el costo de todos los servicios mismos que estarán cubiertos por su póliza especial contra todo tipo de riesgo que resulte de la práctica de un deporte tan bonito como el ciclismo de montaña en todas sus variantes ..........bueno soñar no cuesta 

saludos
the last biker


----------



## joadesa123 (Mar 29, 2012)

Hola,
Soy nuevo en el foro. Me gustaria rodar en el desierto de los leones y conocer sus rutas con alguno de uds. ya que ahora vivo en Cuajimalpa. Antes vivia en Tlane y mi rumbo para rodar era chiluca.
Saludos


----------

